# Foundry Coffee Roasters - Sheffield, Bank Street



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

I gather these guys have been roasting for a while but they opened a coffee shop on Bank Street. Been in a couple of times and the coffee has been top notch, as has the carrot cake


----------



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh, and the Londinium III machine they use to pull the shots looks the business!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have been in this shop before, the customer service was ok, young lad seemed new and like he was talking from a script sheet. He asked my girlfriend how she would like her green tea, she said in a cup please. I don't think he knew whether to laugh or cry.

The latte i bought was the smallest I've ever had, was nice tho, but not the best I've had while visiting Sheffield.

Would go again.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Benjijames28 said:


> I have been in this shop before, the customer service was ok, young lad seemed new and like he was talking from a script sheet. He asked my girlfriend how she would like her green tea, she said in a cup please. I don't think he knew whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> The latte i bought was the smallest I've ever had, was nice tho, but not the best I've had while visiting Sheffield.
> 
> Would go again.


I suspect Dylan was a little nervous. He started working with us when the cafe opened and he's a university student doing a hospitality degree, he's with us on placement. He's very passionate about food and coffee and has had an awful lot to learn about speciality coffee in these past few months.

Our drinks are 6oz which I understand is on the small size for some people but we need to keep the balance between coffee and milk right if we are going to serve our coffee how we think it tastes best. I always get tempted to do a 12oz drink. It'd be two of the 6oz drinks in one cup - same drink, twice the volume. It could be a nice way of having that conversation about size, strength etc.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I suspect Dylan was a little nervous. He started working with us when the cafe opened and he's a university student doing a hospitality degree, he's with us on placement. He's very passionate about food and coffee and has had an awful lot to learn about speciality coffee in these past few months.
> 
> Our drinks are 6oz which I understand is on the small size for some people but we need to keep the balance between coffee and milk right if we are going to serve our coffee how we think it tastes best. I always get tempted to do a 12oz drink. It'd be two of the 6oz drinks in one cup - same drink, twice the volume. It could be a nice way of having that conversation about size, strength etc.


He did his job well the young lad. Polite and professional, my girlfriend is just a sarky sod.

Coffee i had was nice too, i appreciate the whole balance between milk and coffee aspect, i would also agree you should try a larger drink, would probably appeal to more casual coffee lovers.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Popped in to Foundry this morning. Had a really good long black and flat white from the Colombian beans (ended up bringing a bag home with me). Lee made us a V60 (cant remember the beans) and that was equally as good - to be expected from Foundry beans

Cakes are recommended - carrot and orange and chocolate brownie both really good

Sandwiches looked great. Brought a sourdough loaf home which I assume the sandwiches were made with and that is some tasty bread !

Will be going back next time we're in Sheffield


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Had a very nice flat white from here a few days ago. The newly renamed comfort blend was very tasty.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking forward to visiting in the next day or two. Particularly keen to see the L-III in action


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just adding a link to our visit here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38456-Stealing-Ourselves-For-A-Trip-To-Sheffield!&p=498076#post498076


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A lovely visit to Foundry today - excellent Flat whites courtesy of Joey (award winning Joey) and a yummy lunch. Managed a pic of the soup but not our toasted sandwiches!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Cups look nice.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Soup smelled really good when we last popped in. Looks great too


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> Soup smelled really good when we last popped in. Looks great too


It was lovely, according to Ian. I thoroughly enjoyed my toastie. They have a small menu but vary it regularly. Everything is always perfectly prepared and served and it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Got to spend some time in Sheffield this week with Callum, so a trip to the cafe was of course required.

Lovely Adventure espresso near closing time the first day . @foundrycoffeeroasters.com What coffee was it ?

Then a delightful filter ( adventure again I think ) the second day. Delicious both times , and the filter served to the soundtrack of Sonic Youth. Top notch . It's a great space, a credit to the team.

If you get a chance, go visit , you won't be disappointed in the slightest .

On a personal note always great to catch up with Lee and Callum.

Callum ta for the room and tour of Sheffield too.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

And not a glimpse of the famous trio anywhere, I&M&M, perhaps they'd gone line dancing for the day


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> And not a glimpse of the famous trio anywhere, I&M&M, perhaps they'd gone line dancing for the day


Photoshoped us out, it would appear!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Got to spend some time in Sheffield this week with Callum, so a trip to the cafe was of course required.
> 
> Lovely Adventure espresso near closing time the first day . @foundrycoffeeroasters.com What coffee was it ?
> 
> ...


Cheers Martin, always a real pleasure to see you and looking forward to next time already - Manchester as discussed eh? - and I'd love to wander round and get some photos too as well as drinking some coffee.

The adventure coffee this week is the Finca San Francisco, natural from Costa Rica. It was the recent LSOL coffee.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Got to spend some time in Sheffield this week with Callum, so a trip to the cafe was of course required.
> 
> Lovely Adventure espresso near closing time the first day . @foundrycoffeeroasters.com What coffee was it ?
> 
> ...


Love those tables & chairs. One and only time I visited much of that space was empty, looks great now. I settled on one of the stools next to the window and took on a filter, FW and espresso (think it was the Moata) transfixed and chatted as the sole customer. Glad things seem to be on the up, would be a travesty if such quality didn't succeed. Think I will be back to Sheff in the next month or so for other matters...I will ensure I pop in again.


----------

